# Diesel Powered by Ethanol



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2020/02/25/clearflame-engine-can-cut-diesel?fbclid=IwAR11twJy1ictY3YqvInanuorPZxMlO-1-hlO95pEiPzgCIfec7LC7YhhODE

Could this be the answer to the gigantic emission control failure?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

A friend works converting diesels to run on CNG so I imagine ethanol is pretty achievable as well!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Not much for explanation on how they are accomplishing this. Converting to spark ignition? Using hydrous ethanol?

There has been work done and successfully using ethanol as a dual fuel in a diesel engine. This requires the ethanol to have water added to it so it can handle the compression pressures of a typical diesel engine without preigniting. The hydrous ethanol is injected into the intake tract very much like any typical gasoline injection system. The diesel fuel injection system is used to provide the fuel at lower power levels and as an ignition source for the ethanol at higher power levels.



slowzuki said:


> A friend works converting diesels to run on CNG so I imagine ethanol is pretty achievable as well!


Spark ignition I assume?


----------

